# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  С Наступающим 2013 Годом и Рождеством !

## Lex

Таня, поздравляем тебя, твою семью и всех твоих соратников с Новым Годом и Рождеством! Желаем в Новом Году успехов , счастья, здоровья двуногим и четвероногим и чтобы всё задуманное - сбывалось  :Ax: 

Счастливые владельцы твоих Унершроккенов  :Aw:

----------

